# Movie theaters



## mickymac (May 30, 2012)

I will be moving to Thailand later this year with my mother. Both of us will be applying for retierment visas. Where we will settle is still up in the air. I enjoyed Bangkok and Phuket and spent some time in the interior (Chiayaphum). My needs are simple, I enjoy going to movies once a week or so and my mother needs relatively westernized shopping opportunities. 

My question is this, which areas of Thailand have availability to watch western/English language movie theaters?


Mikey


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Two nationwide cinema chains - there must be more, but these ones have complexes locally:

SF Cinema City
Major Cineplex

just an an example, list from Phuket Gazette of current movies shows a mix of language options, such as one movie being shown in separate cinemas with options of 
_English sound track-Thai subtitle_ or _Thai sound track_

A big English-speaking population and you should find some movies in English.

Here in Chanthaburi - never in English language, no English subtitles - reflective of the population.


----------



## jchavano (Nov 22, 2012)

Most movies are in England with Thai subtitles, so you should have no problem enjoying movies as you are in Canada. 

When you book the tickets, make sure you look at the one with (E) at the back of the title name. (E) = english and (T) = Thai speaking 

Large cinema chains offer different 'type' of cinemas too- I find cinema seats in Thailand more comfy with more space.


----------



## mickymac (May 30, 2012)

Thank you for the quick replays. I did enjoy the movie theatre seats in both Phuket and Bangkok. I just want to make sure there are english language theatres close to where I will be living.


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

This site

MovieSeer :: Movies Portal / Showtimes (Thailand)

lists all of the movies currently playing - and coming up - in all the theaters across the country. Click on Now Playing, and then use the drop-down box to choose a location. As mentioned above, pay attention to the E or T in parentheses after the name of the movie.

We live in Naklua just north of Pattaya, and there are multiple English language films here at any given time.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

^ good site, thanks

We lived in Sa Kaeo province for a year; there is no cinema there, closest was in Chachoengsao which was 180km away, as we'd have to overnight there to/from airport we'd see a movie each time, due to absence of English-speaking population they don't show any in English, or even with subtitles - same as here in Chanthaburi, not the population to warrant it. 

Haven't seen an English-language movie in this country on the big screen since early 2010 (Phuket). 
We go to movies regularly, I can never keep up with the Thai language but unless it's a talk-heavy movie, I get by.


----------

